# Updated Spider



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I updated the motor in my spider to a WW motor....last year he had a rotisserie motor and moved so slow...now he moves like a spider!!

Here is a clip:






:jol:

Enjoy,

Dennis


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

EWW!
That looks so real!
Great job!
.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh.... i shouldn't have looked at that. Now I have the heebie jeebies.  Spiders scare me. REALLY scare me.

Fear aside. Thats excellent.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats just 2 cool!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! That's fantastic.. Nice work!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

My head is off to you.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Bothered the hell out of me. I could not have something like that near me...
In other words, great job!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

oh yeah! That's terrific! I love the way he moves. The only truly disturbing thing in that video, though, is the small snowman......mwah!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good job. You have both the look and feel of a giant spider.

Nice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yucko Yucko Yucko..in a good way ......I'm with ya DS eeeeuuuw spiders

Looks good and the new movement rocks.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dennis,

Really great job on the spider! very realistic. It has inspired me to possibly update my spider room.
Where did you get the actual spider prop? or did you make it? I very much prefer the long thin legs and fat body of a spider, over the thicker, shorter tarauntula style prop.
I see you are only about an hour from my haunt. Maybe I can convince you to stop in and see me this year!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's great movement dacostasr. Did you have a post on the mechanism or the build?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow - I love that!

Any chance we could get a "How To" out of you for this one? I love spiders.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, me too, great job, would love to see how you did it!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a link to last years build...the mechanism was posted on a prop site...I can find it if you don't see it listed here. The spider is scratch built...pictures on this link.
Thanks.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57244

Later,

Dennis


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

dacostasr said:


> Here is a link to last years build...the mechanism was posted on a prop site...I can find it if you don't see it listed here. The spider is scratch built...pictures on this link.
> Thanks.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57244
> 
> ...


Ah, so its a FCG style marionette, good idea!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Killer look to the movement. Well done.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeeet! Yeah, MUCH improved! The slow motor just made it sort of Halloween-atmosphere decorative... the fast one is a real scene-stealer! Gave me the willies big time!

Wonder what that mechanism would look like with one of those ACC buckyspiders. Meh, maybe not. Unless it it's head and eyes looked around. And it's jaw moved, and sang "itsy bitsy spider" in a little girl's voice.

Nah, never mind. Just a big yuckie spider is plenty cool.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very cool looking Prop, I love the leg movement very creepy.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow. I wish I had a 10th of the time it probably took to build that. I like the behind the scenes video. That is an excellent look at how it was made. Man now I got to get my butt building more. Thanks!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, thanks for the nightmares this one will give me!


----------

